# SS316 premade coils



## KarlDP (15/1/21)

Halooooo

So does anybody know from whom i might acquire some SS316 pre-wrapped alien/clapton coils?

Feel the need dive into the temp control rabbit whole but not feeling the need to wrap my own.. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TonySC (16/1/21)

KarlDP said:


> Halooooo
> 
> So does anybody know from whom i might acquire some SS316 pre-wrapped alien/clapton coils?
> 
> Feel the need dive into the temp control rabbit whole but not feeling the need to wrap my own.. LOL


Try the Beared Viking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (28/1/21)

Morning all.. So just an update on my search for some high quality SS coils, Got 3 sets of BVC Hybrid coils from @charln. (what a legend! Thank you so much) 2.5mm, 3mm and then all ni80 #42 coils. Going to be testing single coil and dual coil on a Aromamizer Supreme V3 and Paranormal DNA250

After hearing what actually goes into creating these coils, i have new found respect for coil builders and high quality coils in general.. these guys are artists and should actually be a paid trade..

I am not much of a review person, but i will post some picks and general thoughts here so as to help try assist future buyers wanting to venture down the SS/temp control rabbit hole.

Once again huge shout out to @charln

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (29/1/21)

So i installed one of the BVC Hybrid Alien 3mm coils on my Aromamizer Supreme V3 to run in Temp Control/Replay mode, and all i can say is that these are probably the best (if not the only) Hybrid coils currently available in SA. Giving you the best of both worlds SS and Ni80 has to offer.

Installation was a breeze. Slow and low Pre-burn went very smooth (because of the SS). Only one or two hotspots and very little strumming was needed.(and its not even spaced) Flavour is given in bucket loads. But its so precise, that you can actually differentiate the individual flavours that make up the juice. I can promise you, you wont be disappointed having these beauties in your RTA of choice

Currently vaping this coil at 40W in temp control. Ohm'd out at around 0.31 and its just such an enjoyable, pleasurable vape.. I have found my happy place.

Thanks to @charln. Wow man. They are very special indeed.

Next up will be dual coil test of the 2.5mm Hybrid's.

Then the #42

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/1/21)

Following this thread closely, I have the same tank with a similar mod. 

I don't think I'm getting the most out of this tank (flavour wise), this should help! 

Thanks for this @KarlDP !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (29/1/21)

This was my whole mission from the start when i purchased the tank and mod, was to get the best out of them, with temp control/Replay, without making my own SS coils. I have been there many years ago, and i did not enjoy SS then at all. But Temp control was the in-thing at that stage.

Now thou, fast forward a couple of years, these hybrid coils is a game changer.. No doubt about it.

Will update this thread as i go along..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/1/21)

I too tried temp control many years ago and hated it. I've stuck to ni80 and wattage ever since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## charln (29/1/21)

Thanks so much @KarlDP for taking the time to give such detailed feedback. Wow the review and pics are really very well done! 
I appreciate your positive feedback and kind words, I’m so chuffed to hear you enjoyed the single Hybrid Alien!
Now I can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the dual Hybrid Aliens and #42’s 

Karl thank you again for taking the time to do such a detailed review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (30/1/21)

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 220833
> 
> 
> View attachment 220834
> ...


@KarlDP I can relate to how you feel right now,the 3mm hybrid aliens are the best coils I have ever used since I started vaping,you should get at least 4months of use if you look after them,I'm currently using the #42 as I chucked the hybrids away but now I'm really missing them,I think for the Zeus X RTA the 3mm aliens are the best coils for flavour and clouds

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

